# Ohh, it felt so good last night............



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I shot my first spot game in 18 months last night after throwing the Alien-Z together yesterday evening. I was really thrilled at how it held AND that I was able to shoot 300 with 55 X's!! Those that know me know that the last time I was shooting spots I was struggling mentally to make 60 shots. Well I didn't shoot 60 great shots I did have a couple of targets with the had the middle of the X shot out. Even had a couple of 5 inside/out ends.

Now if my head or elbow don't have a blow out I'll have fun killing the little suns-of-beeches x's again..............


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

And here I thought you found a water fountain that you didn't need a step stool to use!!!! What was I thinking!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> And here I thought you found a water fountain that you didn't need a step stool to use!!!! What was I thinking!!!!!


Crawl back into your hole...............


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I shot my first spot game in 18 months last night after throwing the Alien-Z together yesterday evening. I was really thrilled at how it held AND that I was able to shoot 300 with 55 X's!! Those that know me know that the last time I was shooting spots I was struggling mentally to make 60 shots. Well I didn't shoot 60 great shots I did have a couple of targets with the had the middle of the X shot out. Even had a couple of 5 inside/out ends.
> 
> Now if my head or elbow don't have a blow out I'll have fun killing the little suns-of-beeches x's again..............


Are talking about your 10 yard game or perhaps your 5 yard game?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Haven't shot a Z, but I have an X and a Nemesis and I love em both.. the nem is my primary hunting bow, the X is my goose bow... :chortle: :thumb:

I'll break out one of the Cats soon and shoot some 5 spot.. it's gettin to be near that time... :nod:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Sure are peaking early. It's all downhill or should I say uphill from there. 

You got one good bow to hunt and shoot 3D with and didn't get another one to shoot indoors with? :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Are talking about your 10 yard game or perhaps your 5 yard game?


Hey, that's NOT nice! 

But at least I have a "game"! :becky:




Kade said:


> Sure are peaking early. It's all downhill or should I say uphill from there.
> 
> You got one good bow to hunt and shoot 3D with and didn't get another one to shoot indoors with? :doh:
> 
> ...


Not peaking , just starting.
:dontknow: I can't place your face right now but it sounds like I know you. Probably met while I was laying a whipping on you. That puts you in a group made up of the vast majority of archers! Even my old azs can remember the folks that have whipped me. :boink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I can feel the love. 
I'm with Kade. Shooting 55x on the first game, is like getting birdie on your first hole of the day. Expectations take over and whew,,, what happened to that?? :noidea: But I wouldn't expect a mental heavyweight like you would have the same troubles that we mere mortals battle. :becky:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> I can feel the love.
> I'm with Kade. Shooting 55x on the first game, is like getting birdie on your first hole of the day. Expectations take over and whew,,, what happened to that?? :noidea: But I wouldn't expect a mental heavyweight like you would have the same troubles that we mere mortals battle. :becky:


You've got that right. I prefer a bogey or par on #1 whenever I birdie that sucker it's all downhill from there. I'm not a scratch golfer by any means. But I know every round I have ever shot in the 70s I bogeyed or pared #1 lol

Last year I shot 58Xs my first round of the year. It was all downhill from there also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: For some of us 55 is nothing to get excited about.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: For some of us 55 is nothing to get excited about.


You tell em kent..... 55 is low even for a start.... Even if you do have to aim higher than the average individual!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> You tell em kent..... 55 is low even for a start.... Even if you do have to aim higher than the average individual!!!!!


That's right X Killer............. It's not easy shooting ALL your shots up hill. Heck, I have to shoot 60 lbs just to reach 20 yards!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> You tell em kent..... 55 is low even for a start.... Even if you do have to aim higher than the average individual!!!!!


 55 being "low" is relative to the level of pomposity that each individual posses's. uch: :becky:
I would be happy with 55 cause my best has been 58 in the 5 spot, and 23 in the 3 spot. I doubt I will see those again. Been working on my golf more than sticks & strings.

Now Kent, shooting up means you cut 2 yards at 20, or do you adjust your sight?? :noidea: & Brad, it would seem to me that the Slow Hoyt and those 5/8" re-bar you loft down the lane, you'd shoot uphill as well.
This is all way too much stuff to have to factor in during a 60 shot game. I think the "Field Archery " section is waking up after an Autumn nap. Except for my Parker SS. It's still sound asleep as it has been for a couple of seasons. 
Jeremy Dean came hot out of the box in his first 5 spot round, 60x with 52 inside. I believe that was with his VAP's. 
Should be a good indoor season if it doesn't peek and fizzle too early.


----------

